
Bosch robot gets rid of weeds automatically and without herbicides - netinstructions
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/bosch-deepfield-robotics-weed-control
======
jqm
(From TFA)... "Given the scale of farming today, treating weeds chemically is
really the only practical way for humans to keep them under control"

That's not true. Cultivators have been used for a long time to keep weeds
under control. Chemicals have simply become more convenient for many. This pdf
explains a lot about cultivators and is a great read for anyone interested in
the topic of weed control.

[http://www.sare.org/content/download/29730/413972/file/Steel...](http://www.sare.org/content/download/29730/413972/file/Steel%20in%20the%20Field.pdf)

